# Recent rig trips?



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

My friends are bringing their 36’ yellowfin up next week to do some tuna fishing and attempt to daytime sword fish (which I’ve never done) 
Does anyone have any intel on recent trips or which rigs have been holding? I know the dirty water is dumping out of the Mississippi. Last year we fished out to blind faith but found the bigger fish back in at horn mountain. 

Secondly and please pm me if you feel like it. Would the steps be a good area to try to daytime sword? I don’t want to run all the way back to the spur if not needed but would love to try our hand at it. Any info is greatly appreciated 

Thanks
Rob


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

​DO you subscribe to HIlton’s or get a roffs before you head out? Appomattox has been in good water for a few weeks from what I recall. Petronius/ram Powell/horn mountain/beer can have been in some bad water if I remember. caught some smaller yellowfin a week ago and two weeks ago but I have heard it is picked up since then at Appomattox but have not experienced it myself.

Hilton’s has a chart view of various swordfishing spots and there are a lot that are not at the spur- one by Petronius if I remember correctly. 

It sounds like you already know what you are doing tuna fishing. 

Hope to see a good report from you in the near future


----------

